# Tractor number identify



## IraqMike (10 mo ago)

I can't identify this tractor? Looking to buy for a parts tractor. But this serial number makes zero sense???

C267075


----------



## IraqMike (10 mo ago)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Mike,

You neglected to mention that this is a Ford tractor. S/N 267075 is a 1970 model. I cannot read the production date for certain, but to me it looks like 0D01B. If this is correct, the assembly date is April 1st, 1970, day shift.

The model code is in the same area. Clean the area and find the model number.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Good stuff BigT.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Mike,
> 
> You neglected to mention that this is a Ford tractor. S/N 267075 is a 1970 model. I cannot read the production date for certain, but to me it looks like 0D01B. If this is correct, the assembly date is April 1st, 1970, day shift.
> 
> The model code is in the same area. Clean the area and find the model number.


The paint looks more like an ISEKI Japan made tractor. Wish there was an overall photo of the machine to really help. 

You did very well finding the info.


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

I have the same problem, It is a shibaura.. s#11528 or 11354 sd1400a leo 752b Any information will help. I have nothing on this tractor. thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

navymedic76 said:


> I have the same problem, It is a shibaura.. s#11528 or 11354 sd1400a leo 752b Any information will help. I have nothing on this tractor. thanks


What model do you have?


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

That's all I have. No stickers. Just numbers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a Shibaura SD1400A As per your numbers.


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

Great,thanks, now I need a water pump. Also parts number. Thanks bud


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Shibaura SD1400 A-0


I would like to get any information I can on this tractor. Is a manual available? What type fluids and quantity does it take? I don't even know what all the levers do, the labels are all faded away. Does anyone have a list of filters it takes?




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

navymedic76 said:


> Great,thanks, now I need a water pump. Also parts number. Thanks bud


Later tonight, I'll look to see IF there is a parts manual for your machine that is in PDF. I have a few selected ones. Sometimes an engine model number helps as engines were used across a few models as well.


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

Thanks bud, yea Ford used the Leo engine.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

navymedic76 said:


> Thanks bud, yea Ford used the Leo engine.


Not sure if this is a LEO engine or not. I have the Shibaura 1500 original parts manual. See attached. 

Does your water pump look like it?


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

Yes sir. Thank you. Now the search begins.


----------



## navymedic76 (10 mo ago)

Ok, the water pump is also on the SD1540B, or ST1500B. 07915. Cast# M721.


----------

